# ANGOLA - Stadium and Arena Development News



## rsol2000 (Mar 19, 2007)

Não sabia que Angola estava tão desenvolvida! Bom para o mundo Luso! Go Angola!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Honestly, I'm impressed!


----------



## Chiricano (Jul 17, 2009)

good..


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

Congratulations to our irmãos angolanos. Those are some beautiful stadiums, I really hope they're totally ready in time for the Cup. I also hope that those stadiums help the development of the sport in the country.

That is absolutely superior to anything used as a venue in our Copa América.


----------



## matts67 (Sep 30, 2009)

I have a question for experts: what's the point of having 5 or 6 new stadiums of 30000+ capacity in a country with an athletics track around? Is there really any chance that those cities like Lubango or Benguela will host track and field events that could attract that many people sometime??
Because if the answer is no, I really don't see the point...


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

As a Brazilian i am so happy to see Angola improving on your infrastructures, and growing so fast!

VAMOS PALANCAS-NEGRAS! :rock:


----------



## DennisRodman97 (Jul 12, 2007)

Aka said:


> *Luanda:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This are the best set of stadiums ever used for the nations cup.....other african nations should copy this.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Yet, I think the renders look better than what reality will show. At least for now.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

matts67 said:


> I have a question for experts: what's the point of having 5 or 6 new stadiums of 30000+ capacity in a country with an athletics track around? Is there really any chance that those cities like Lubango or Benguela will host track and field events that could attract that many people sometime??
> Because if the answer is no, I really don't see the point...


read last page...


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Also from the Angolan forum:



skytrax said:


>





evany said:


>


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

^^ beautiful stadiums..I´m impressed with angola!
It´s an amazing project!


----------



## haggiesm (Mar 18, 2008)

very cool progress in luanda.


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

luvvvvvvvvvvvvv it


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Angola's TAAG opens flights to Havana, Cape Town *
10 November 2009
Agence France Presse

Angola's national carrier, banned from flying within the EU, has begun direct flights to Cape Town and plans a new service to Havana, state media said Tuesday.

"From December TAAG will start direct flights to Havana, capital of Cuba," national radio said, adding that the Cape Town route was already operating.

TAAG, which is banned from flying within the European Union except to Lisbon because of safety concerns, on Monday made the first of its two flights a week to the South African city on a Boeing 737.

"We are optimistic that we will be sending full flights from Luanda to Cape Town and have full flights from Cape Town to Luanda," TAAG spokesman Rui Carreira said.

"It is an important tourist destination in South Africa and many oil company employees who work in Angola use Cape Town as a hub to get back to their country of origin."

The Cape Town link will also offer a new travel options to fans travelling to the 2010 Africa Cup of Nations in Angola in January.

The route to Havana will help transport the thousands of Cuban teachers and doctors who are currently working in the southern African country.

However the new flights come as TAAG reduces its flight frequency to Lisbon, its only European destination.

According to newspaper and radio announcements, the airline will now run just one daily flight to the Portuguese capital during November, not two as before, for unspecified "operational reasons".


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Great stadiums for Angola


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Luanda:


----------



## passionate saffer (Jun 8, 2009)

looking good


----------



## rafamlopes (Dec 31, 2008)

classy


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

That's a quite dated picture and I really don't know in what way that has to do with this.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Aka said:


> Luanda:


And what about roads, hotels and others basical things required for such type of competitions??

Some rumors said that even if certain stadiums are finished, it's not at all the case of structures


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Togo should leave. They'd be mad to stay. I know I wouldn't stick around after that.


----------



## Livno80101 (Mar 15, 2009)

This was isolated case... wont happen again... and Togo won't withdraw from the cup... I have faith in Angolans and their authorities and I believe they will show to world that they are capable of making great cup :banana:


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Togo have pulled out. Really there was no other choice.

http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/world/africa/8449978.stm


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Livno80101 said:


> This was isolated case... wont happen again... and Togo won't withdraw from the cup... I have faith in Angolans and their authorities and I believe they will show to world that they are capable of making great cup :banana:



hno:


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Frnjchuga031 said:


> OK, I understand that but I belive that something like that wouldn't happen in Bilbao...


But don't get me wrong: there IS war in Cabinda - although Angola's government denies it -, in the region. Maybe they should've chosen Huambo instead of Cabinda. My point is that if you go now to the city you won't find shooting, conflicts, etc.

Togo made a terrible decision to travel to Cabinda by bus.


And why wouldn't this happen in a city like Bilbao? Don't you have terrorist attacks made by ETA to political figures and regular people? It can happen anywhere... Wasn't it worse in Munich?


----------



## Christopher26 (Jan 1, 2010)

3 people dead now. Togo withdrew.


----------



## TEBC (Dec 26, 2004)

Aka said:


> But don't get me wrong: there IS war in Cabinda - although Angola's government denies it -, in the region. Maybe they should've chosen Huambo instead of Cabinda. My point is that if you go now to the city you won't find shooting, conflicts, etc.
> 
> *Togo made a terrible decision to travel to Cabinda by bus.*
> 
> ...


08/01/10 - 20h28 - Atualizado em 09/01/10 - 01h13 

Português técnico de Burkina Faso diz que togoleses não respeitaram normas
Paulo Duarte se sente seguro em Angola e conta que vítimas de atentado ignoraram recomendação ao se concentrar no Congo e viajar de ônibus

GLOBOESPORTE.COM
Cabinda, Angola 
Tamanho da letra
A- A+ 
Agência/AFP 
O técnico português Paulo Duarte O atentado a tiros que matou o motorista do ônibus e feriu ao menos dois jogadores da seleção de Togo, na província de Cabinda, em Angola, não causa medo ao português Paulo Duarte. Técnico da seleção de Burkina Faso, que também está em Cabinda para a disputa da Copa Africana de Nações (CAN), Duarte afirma que não teme por sua segurança e insinua que os togoleses têm parte da culpa pelo acontecido. 

- Sentimo-nos perfeitamente seguros, num aldeamento, como que uma vila olímpica em que iriam ficar as quatro seleções. Uma delas rejeitou e, infelizmente, essa mesma seleção teve um acidente. Togo quis ficar a 120 quilômetros, no Congo, e depois veio de ônibus. Aconteceu o que aconteceu - disse Paulo Duarte à "Agência Lusa".



O treinador acredita que a insistência de Togo em não seguir o recomendado pela organização do torneio contribuiu para a fatalidade. 

- A segurança no meu entender é boa, porque estamos aqui bem protegidos e acho que foi um episódio isolado que atingiu uma equipe que, penso eu, não quis integrar ou respeitar, na totalidade, as normas de segurança da CAN. Nós ficamos surpreendidos com a organização, que proporcionou todas as condições, alojamento, terrenos de jogo, segurança, acompanhamento e apoio logístico. Eu próprio estou surpreso, porque na África, normalmente, não há bons gramados e aqui encontramos dos melhores - finalizou.

saiba mais 
Morre motorista de ônibus da seleção do Togo que foi metralhado em Angola Abalada por ataque a Togo, Copa Africana de Nações começa neste domingo 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Além de Burkina Faso e Togo, o Grupo B da CAN tem ainda Costa do Marfim e Gana. A estreia de Togo está marcada para o dia 11, contra a seleção ganesa. A organização da CAN já convirmou que o torneio não será cancelado por conta do incidente.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

TEBC's article says that they were told not to travel by bus, yet they insisted in ignoring it.


----------



## ChilenoFutbol (Apr 11, 2009)

^^ there should still have been higher levels of securiy. in my opinion i would remove cabinda as a host, but i thinks too late to do that


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Actually, those security officers were their real target.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Silly for ignoring the advice perhaps, but it's the organising committee's job to ensure players get from place to place safely. Surely transport plans should have been worked out long beforehand? The onus is on the organising committee to make sure they know exactly where every player and official is when they're travelling between venues, the airports, their bases etc.; simply saying "we told them not to go by bus" doesn't really cut it for me.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

RobH said:


> simply saying "we told them not to go by bus" doesn't really cut it for me.


Well, if you tell a player that he shouldn't go to some place but he still does does that make you guilty? They knew where they were going. The truth is that nothing happened at all to the other 15 national teams, including the other 3 in Cabinda. Why?


EDIT: I mean, what do they want? A war unit to take care of them just because they decided it was cheaper to travel by land trough a war area instead of a secure plane? Is this even serious?

And why is everybody complaining about the choise of Cabinda only now? Didn't they know already that there was a war in Cabinda? Did CAF care? Did FIFA care? Did the national associations cared? I guess they don't, since they even decided to travel by land there!

That would be like FIFA bashing South Africa if someone gets raped there. Hypocrites.


----------



## Kwazimoto (Aug 6, 2009)

Uhm, that last statement was uncalled for. Dont try to pass the buck, the issue is with Angola and what happened to the 3 innocent beings.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Kwazimoto said:


> Oh, brother! This is bad. Watch how they will link this incident with S.A 2010.


This really has nothing to due with South Africa. If they see a problem because they are both on the african continent thats their own problem. Angola is a young nation coming from a very long brutal war, south africa has been peacefull for a two decades now.


----------



## IcyUrmel (Mar 1, 2006)

Aka said:


> They knew where they were going.
> 
> (...)
> 
> And why is everybody complaining about the choise of Cabinda only now? Didn't they know already that there was a war in Cabinda? Did CAF care? Did FIFA care? Did the national associations cared? I guess they don't, since they even decided to travel by land there!


The problem seems to be that nobody really knew about the extend of the Cabinda conflict. In the first news published by Reuters & Co yesterday night, these news agencies stated that the armed FLEC units had not been active for years now, or even were told not to exist anymore. What means that no FLEC activities have been reported for years now.

In the more recent news, the same agencies knew that the FLEC had split in more or less radical units a few years ago, and that the radical units are still in arms.

Therefore, I suppose due to a non-information-politic of the Angolan authorities the real extend of the FLEC activities was unknown beyond the borders of the Cabinda provence, or outside the inner circle of Angolan authorities. There still is civil war in Cabinda, but before yesterday nobody was aware of it. I don't think the Togo team knew about the real situation in Cabinda.


For the world cup, the only consequence I see is an image damage.


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

Kwazimoto said:


> Uhm, that last statement was uncalled for. Dont try to pass the buck, the issue is with Angola and what happened to the 3 innocent beings.


You're just saying that because I used two words: "South" and "Africa".


----------



## Aka (Jan 2, 2006)

IcyUrmel said:


> The problem seems to be that nobody really knew about the extend of the Cabinda conflict. In the first news published by Reuters & Co yesterday night, these news agencies stated that the armed FLEC units had not been active for years now, or even were told not to exist anymore. What means that no FLEC activities have been reported for years now.
> 
> In the more recent news, the same agencies knew that the FLEC had split in more or less radical units a few years ago, and that the radical units are still in arms.
> 
> ...



If they were told to avoid going by bus then they knew what was going on. The problem is that this war isn't exactly like a regular war and they thought nothing would happen.


By the way, Togo's Government wants the team to quit. Their Association wants them to play. The players want to play, but they're asking to postpone the competition (or their matches) so that they could bury those three and return after that.

If the players feel that they wanna play... then game on, right?


----------



## passionate saffa (Dec 27, 2009)

togo have decided to stay.
http://bigpondnews.com/articles/Top...to_compete_in_African_Nations_Cup_415847.html


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

Well, for the time being then - if that's what the Togo players have decided - let's focus on the football. There'll be plenty of time to analyse what happened in Cabinda after the tournament.


----------



## RobH (Mar 9, 2007)

*Togo are leaving....*

Togo captain Emmanuel Adebayor has told French radio his team will return home from the Africa Cup of Nations following advice from their government.

Although the team initially wanted to leave the tournament after a gun attack on the team killed three people, they then said they would stay on in Angola.

But Togo Prime Minister Gilbert Houngbo insisted the team leave the country for security reasons.

Tournament organisers have said the event would still go ahead as planned.

Adebayor had previously said the team thought that despite the attack on their convoy in the northern enclave of Cabinda, which killed an assistant coach, press officer and bus driver, and injured several other players, life should go on and they did not want to be seen as ruining the Nations Cup which begins on Sunday.

Team-mate Thomas Dossevi also said the players want to honour those killed and French paper L'Equipe quoted another player Alaixys Romao as saying the team would not "leave like cowards".

But it seems that Houngbo's advice has led to a change of heart. 

http://news.bbc.co.uk/sport1/hi/football/africa/8450529.stm


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

Finally and logical


----------



## Christopher26 (Jan 1, 2010)

Togo will stay. let the games begin.


----------



## Christopher26 (Jan 1, 2010)




----------



## Christopher26 (Jan 1, 2010)

Very nice opening ceremony.


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

Christopher26 said:


> Togo will stay. let the games begin.


No Togo left, but ya the open cermony was great!


----------



## Pule (May 18, 2004)

Well done to Angola, the opening ceremony was _manifique_...


----------



## FXRevv (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice stadium!


----------



## skytrax (Nov 12, 2006)

I can not believe those results. We already were advantage and they made 4 goals in 12 minutes!!! :bash:

This is unbelievable.. hno:


----------



## Trelawny (Jan 9, 2010)

skytrax said:


> I can not believe those results. We already were advantage and they made 4 goals in 12 minutes!!! :bash:
> 
> This is unbelievable.. hno:


Tough luck man. Your formation should have droped to a 4-5-1 or something when it was 4-2.


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

trainer's fail then...?


----------



## almerrikh123 (Nov 16, 2009)

4-4


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Sad start to the cup i hope i this tournament ends in a good note i want cote d'ivoire to win. :nocrook:


----------



## Insite (Jun 10, 2007)

Go Angola!


----------



## sali_haci (Oct 3, 2009)

Mali you're gods


----------



## Chimbanha (Aug 21, 2009)

Poor Angola, that was tragic.


----------



## SVN2007 (Jul 20, 2007)

Despite of the bad result about the opening match , allowing Mali to score 4 goals in just 12 minutes, congratulations to Angola with the very good work in these stadiums. The Luanda Stadium is very impressive. :applause:


----------



## Masree (Dec 14, 2009)

Today, Egypt VS Nigeria..


----------



## lpioe (May 6, 2006)

Any pics from stadiums in use?


----------



## Matthias Offodile (Apr 16, 2005)

> Any pics from stadiums in use?



*
New Stadium in Luanda*













































































































*when it was still under construction*


















































































*exterior*
































































*brand new stadium in Cabinda Province*





































*at night*



















*brand new stadium in Lubango (Southern Angolan)*












*brand new stadium in Benguela*





































*parking lot*











*Céremonia de Soteieo*

















































































*
Opening Ceremony
*


> 2010/01/10 19:49
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*Opening Ceremony of CAN 2010*






*great show in here*





*
fantastic firework*






Courtesy of Maurice Ravel





















...and because of *him*, stupid Angolan goalkeeper:tongue:...Angola only came 4:4 while playing against Mali:bash::bash:


----------



## Axelferis (Jan 18, 2008)

great!! it honours Africa!!!!

Thank you Angola


----------

